# I'm batteling to achieve a certain look to create my own presst.



## Minke Booysen (Mar 6, 2015)

I there, I'm not sure if this question is valid to the group discussion..., so please refer me to the correct forum, google links and delete this post if necessary. I've playing around in lightroom and I have been battling to achieve a certain look that I'm after. I'm looking to edit...Overexposed, white, clean, crisp yet soft. I've attached some photos. Credit goes to Photographers Claudia de Ngobrega and Christine Meintjies. I've been playing around like mad, but not sure how to create a similar preset. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Minke, welcome to Lightroom Forums!

Images like this are as much a product of a shooting style (in other words a creative exposure setting) as they are of a post-processing technique.
So if you have images that were shot very differently it may be difficult to mimic the style of those images.

Taking the discussion up a level it is possible to mimic both the shooting styles and the post-processing but is this really what you want to do. I agree that we get inspiration from the work of others - I do! 
However it is much the better thing to develop one's own style, both with the camera and in post-processing.

I do really like the fact that you are experimenting - the amount that you will learn in the process will be massive!

Most of the effect of these images come from the camera - look carefully and you will see that the subjects are either in shade or they are backlit. The exposure is set to blow the brightly lit background and fill-flash is being used to make sure that there are no deep shadows on the foreground subjects. I think relatively little post-processing is being applied to these images.

Tony Jay


----------



## Minke Booysen (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Tony, I really appreciate your comment. Yes - I agree... I want to develop my own style, but really like the blown out effects quite alot! I have (in a way) achieved this. I've been experimenting without any help and thought there are ways that one could achieve this by chanjng settings in my processing.


----------



## Minke Booysen (Mar 7, 2015)

In real fact... I am not doing alot of processing... I am process my photo and then run some actions in photoshop, but would like to do everything in Lightroom as this is very time consuming...


----------



## Minke Booysen (Mar 7, 2015)

I think i could use some help in achieving certain looks in lightroom? Therefore I have to play around more/watch videos.... I really think I can learn more about the program which post processing is concern. I asume I must I must play around more? Or are there support for diffirent editing styles?


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 7, 2015)

If you need to learn about how to play in Lightroom (Develop module stuff) try George Jardine's video tutorial series
Home

Tony Jay


----------



## Minke Booysen (Mar 7, 2015)

Or like you say... I do not necessarly have to do huge amounts of post processing... I do think i need to get to know lightroom better... Processing specific.... Even change colour photo to black and white... I know there goes a huge amount of work into that.


----------



## Minke Booysen (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks tony... Will watch that! I appreciate!


----------



## kbfoot (Mar 21, 2015)

1. Look at and analyze the lighting on subject and background.  Most look like subject in dark or shadow, background getting full hit sun or brighter sky light.
    Some subjects may have been lit with white, silver, or gold reflector in addition to natural light.
2. Make some test shots with that lighting, maybe bracket exposures from normal to 2 or 3 stops over and under.
3. Play with exposure controls in LR:  Exposure, Highlights, Shadows, and curve sliders being the first ones to explore.


----------

